# Hamilton Drywall Products



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Do any of you guys use Hamilton Products? Haven't heard of it until recently. What do you think of it?:thumbup::no:


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

:laughing:Where would that be?:laughing:

I just cant drive 4 hrs for mud.

Nate


----------



## raven2006 (Dec 19, 2006)

I used their texture primer the other day and liked it. I've heard good stuff about the mud and it's cheap.


----------



## mud dog (Jun 17, 2006)

The mud sucks, the taping thickens up after mixing. The mud is packaged in smaller amounts than CGC (Synko), sells for the same price and it is a real strain on the makita to mix it.:no:


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

How much is cheap?
Raven, you said texture primer. In the same bucket? Trying to figure that product out. What kind of texture? Does sound interesting.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

mud dog said:


> The mud sucks, the taping thickens up after mixing. The mud is packaged in smaller amounts than CGC (Synko), sells for the same price and it is a real strain on the makita to mix it.:no:


That sounds a little strange. Wondering why it would thicken like that. Doesn't sound too good.


----------

